# Anyone cut and weld to extend the chute?



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Has anyone cut and weld to extend their chute?

I was going to extend the chute another 12" so it will be the length of the chute on my Murrays. I wanted to get a little more distance. I know an impeller kit will help. Then I see the chute length on Yamaha and Simplicity and they seem to be a little longer and wondering if I should make it even longer, but wondering if a even longer length would help and is there is a length limit of it then becomes it doesn't matter.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

At this present time, this is my chute. The bottom portion is an older Ariens 23" chute or something like that and then the original 11"chute was added to the top of it. By adding that 11", it allows me to throw snow a single width driveway width which is about 11', another 4' of a grass strip and then over a 6' fench. With out the extention, I could not throw the snow over the fence. I can not tell you the angle of the chute. They are not welded together because I fit them by just drilling 2 holes in to the old original chute to fit in to the tall chute. Well worth all of the work I did.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

If you add length to the chute it would also be a good idea to add some slick sheet material like the 1/8 inch blue stripe slick sheet from Horn Plastics to the impeller housing and the chute. The flat headed bolts from Farm Tek allow a near flush mounting in the impeller housing and the spout keeping the area almost free of any resistance. 

If you have the impeller kit and the slick sheet on the extended chute it will work well.

Short of that using some cooking spray or fluid film would be my first experiment after installing the impeller kit.

There are a huge number of snow blowers-both three point hitch mounted and self propelled units that have extended chutes to simple clear snow and or load trucks while clearing streets of huge piles of snow and ice. 

The taller the chute the less blow back you will have and as long as you move slowly as the smaller amounts of snow will be thrown farther with less resistance.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2017)

Kielbasa said:


> At this present time, this is my chute. The bottom portion is an older Ariens 23" chute or something like that and then the original 11"chute was added to the top of it. By adding that 11", it allows me to throw snow a single width driveway width which is about 11', another 4' of a grass strip and then over a 6' fench. With out the extention, I could not throw the snow over the fence. I can not tell you the angle of the chute. They are not welded together because I fit them by just drilling 2 holes in to the old original chute to fit in to the tall chute. Well worth all of the work I did.


In the summer that could also be used to harvest wheat.!



In the


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Lol .....


----------



## sciphi (May 5, 2014)

See if you can bolt up something first. The tall chute will help the blower throw farther.


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

I took an ariens tall chute on my 32" machine and I mortised in a cable controlled noma complete chute, came out nice and works great.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Now that is a great idea, Shaw........now I know what to do with that Noma chute I've been tripping over!


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Trying to extend the chute on the 3521. I'm in the testing phase now using an 12" x 12" aluminum extension. Found the center line and drilled the two holes as reference. Then rolled the extension into shape and massaged the inside with a dead blow. After I got the basic shape I drilled the other four holes. Since these photos were taken I have trimmed and tapered the bottom of the chute to tip the chute forward. Also trimmed the excess length from the upper carriage bolts.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

You will get more benefit by installing the impeller kit in most cases. I did both on my 26" 1983 large frame cub cadet with 11hp clone engine and it will throw snow up to 50' but most of the time 35+ feet all day long.


----------

